# doncaster let down



## dady (Jul 16, 2010)

hi was wondering if im the only person who thought todays show was a real let down????

i thought the selection was minimum n the prices had rocketed from what i remember from june, june in my opinion was by far better except the heat, a few friends wer there also and one even left empty handed!!!! lets see what you all though cheers

p.s this is just my opinion


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I would just give up and go back to purchasing your reptiles from your local reptile shop then. 


A let down, pah....IHS is going from strength to strength. Bigger and still growing- well done Richard!

always someone not happy and expecting breeders to almost give stock away.


----------



## woma man (Jan 11, 2010)

came home with nothing but top show:2thumb:


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

got admit i went in june and felt that was big let down where today i felt there was a wide range specily of rare bits saw bismarks which was first in a while sam as cave geckos and painted dragons plus others was great to see more than royals and beardies i came away with boot full got most ever have at a show due tio the range of things as for prices yes were some high prices but also some bargins even first thing many thks to those who i made purchases with hope c u again was great to meet old and new breeders:no1:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

why should everything be cheap? its not a jumble sale. breeders work hard to produce livestock and it cost them money to rear and feed. There were some interesting snakes and lizards not seen before/not for a long time which is great to see. There were in fact loads of bargains to be found if you looked. Yes a lot of the main animals but thats what breeders keep. Please remember the animals being sold are breed by every day hobbyists, and not shop supplied/sold. Many sellers would take offers on stock, if you dont ask you dont get.
For one person who didnt find what they want at the price they wanted another 50 did. 
This show is the biggest in the UK and is growing year by year. Richard told me that next year he is hoping the balcony will also be full of breeders and traders. 
Tortoises were a good price, tri hogs the cheapest today were £120! some had them at £175 and even £200. Bamboo rat snakes £100 - lovely. Chameleons from £25 upwards, Leopards from £5 up. I had blue tongues at £65 (£60 cheaper than my local shop), a super giant tremper jungle ghost leopard gecko that was £100 i paid £50 for! By 3 pm breeders sometimes reduce prices further. 
stop complaining and be thankful that the IHS have fought hard to hold their shows when so may problems have faced the UK reptile scene, If they had not there wouldnt be any UK shows, FACT.


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

It was my first show got everything i needed met a few people off the forum. I did expect it to be bigger. But was a great experience will defo go again and will become a member.:no1:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Gecko1977 said:


> It was my first show got everything i needed met a few people off the forum. I did expect it to be bigger. But was a great experience will defo go again and will become a member.:no1:


The IHS welcome new members, supporting them them by becoming one helps keep this and the june show going. There will also be the west midlands breeders meeting taking place in early november. Personally i dont think that one will be quite as big, september is usually the best from previous experience but if your like me waiting till junes bad enough!


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i havnt been to a show in about 4-5 years and the last one i went too was at the dome when it was in the entrance room and i must say it has improved so much and the amount of people selling and buying was amazing. loved it.


----------



## gex20 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gecko1977 said:


> It was my first show got everything i needed met a few people off the forum. I did expect it to be bigger. But was a great experience will defo go again and will become a member.:no1:


 
ill second that and the guys on table 32 where great, and the guys who i spoke to about snakes was fantastic i must have sounded a right fool but they where brillant 

came home with a fair things 

dead happy and will be going to the one in nov 6th


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

i came away with exactly what i went for & at a good price too ,
yes it was busy & no there werent any £5 corns or £10 royals , but i didnt go for giveaway stuff , i went for what was on my shopping list :2thumb:
the bar seems to have been raised quality wise so it can only be a good thing right ?
i had a good but squished day & yup i'll be going again next year as usual : victory:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

dady said:


> hi was wondering if im the only person who thought todays show was a real let down????
> 
> i thought the selection was minimum n the prices had rocketed from what i remember from june, june in my opinion was by far better except the heat, a few friends wer there also and one even left empty handed!!!! lets see what you all though cheers
> 
> p.s this is just my opinion


How can you say that... You can't of seen Jas's stall then! Honestly the geckos he was selling :no1:, and another :no1::no1: for him and his Mrs.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

dady said:


> hi was wondering if im the only person who thought todays show was a real let down????
> 
> i thought the selection was minimum n the prices had rocketed from what i remember from june, june in my opinion was by far better except the heat, a few friends wer there also and one even left empty handed!!!! lets see what you all though cheers
> 
> p.s this is just my opinion


Crazy :devil: I don't think you went to the same show I did.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

dady said:


> hi was wondering if im the only person who thought todays show was a real let down????
> 
> i thought the selection was minimum n the prices had rocketed from what i remember from june, june in my opinion was by far better except the heat, a few friends wer there also and one even left empty handed!!!! lets see what you all though cheers
> 
> p.s this is just my opinion


Been to more or less all the shows that have taken place over the last 3 to 4 years and have to say that the IHS Donny shows are by a long chalk the best in the UK.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Austin Allegro said:


> Been to more or less all the shows that have taken place over the last 3 to 4 years and have to say that the IHS Donny shows are by a long chalk the best in the UK.


And right so, the IHS have been the leaders from the start! 
I spent two hours just wLking round the first time and recon I only saw 45% of the stuff for sale. There were some amazing Australian geckos offered for the first time, bismark python babies not see for years, some excellent chameleons, phelsuma, bamboo rat snakes, tri hogs, giant geckos, super giants, beardies and leopards in any colour you wanted, same as corns and royals. A good range of burmese and blood morphs. False water cobras, ca e geckos..etc.. I wonder what the OP wanted, bet his local shop don't have it either so that must be a let down.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

like everything on the scale of the Doncaster show there is always going to be things that can be improved upon.
I do think tho that it is getting to the stage where they should be thinking about bigger premises.
even getting close to a table was ni on impossible in the morning. and I really wish that the great unwashed would wash before going cos quite frankly some people stunk!

bigger venue so that there is more room in the aisles and possible bigger tables so sellers can get all there stuff out and people can see things properly.

I was after specific Royals,. I was disappointed with the amount and variety on show this year, but doubt that has anything to do with the IHS, more to do with breeding seasons and clutches being ready to go etc, one of these things, i did get 2 out of the three things i wanted and two terrific quality ones at that .

I had friends with me who hadn't been before, they too were a bit disappointed with the royals, and thought it would be a lot bigger ( venue wise) but all in all we had a great day, got some great animals and equipment and have no issue with the prices,

other than the royals i felt there was a terrific variety of animals on show something for everyone!

so yeah well done IHS and all else concerned ( but please think about a bigger venue if possible!)


----------



## jimmy c (Nov 4, 2007)

God it winds me up then people moan about show's, do people realise how much hard work goes in to organising and setting up a show for the love of reptiles, there are no personal gains money wise, if you don't like them don't go simple!!! oh and of course it's just my opinion lmao!!!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Fionab said:


> like everything on the scale of the Doncaster show there is always going to be things that can be improved upon.
> I do think tho that it is getting to the stage where they should be thinking about bigger premises.
> even getting close to a table was ni on impossible in the morning. and I really wish that the great unwashed would wash before going cos quite frankly some people stunk!
> 
> ...


valid points 

remember room cost money - next year richard's hoping to have a lot more room, using the balcony and a marque(?). Its not actually easy to obtain venues due to activists causing problems for the IHS in the past ,and with the place itself or with the local council.

If your complaining about the walk ways, kempton last year was terrible, and dont go to hamm then. If you have ever been to the Birmingham motor show or crufts the place is huge yet just as bad to walk about. the isles are quite wide when empty!lol. Also more room in the isles means less tables per room and would send cost of tables up.
The tables are only £25 as apposed to sometimes £100s at europe and US shows. That would be ok for the traders and shops selling dry goods but a killer for small breeders. Remember many of you could have a table if you breed your animals at home. How much would you pay for a table if you only had a dozen or so corn snakes to sell? What happens if you dont sell anything? 
If sellers have lots of stock its up to them how many tables to book, and many should get an extra one or even two!

best thing to do is collect all the breeders cards, contact them before the next show and find out what they are expecting and when. Place a deposit and collect at the next show. remember its down to breeders and what they are producing as to weather stock will be there. it maybe that the morph you want is only produced in small numbers and waiting lists are already being made.
If shops and business were allowed to sell animals (which they are not due to UK laws) then im sure we would see more of a selection at shows, but the selection available was outstanding!
Breeders are not allowed to import and sell on as they would be classed as a petshop and not allowed to sell animals at these events.
each show is different with different stock, i find the june show can be where breeders havent had all eggs hatch or stock feeding and the september shows usually better, however by september breeders may have sold most of there stock privately weeks before the show. CALL THEM-PAY A DEPOSIT - you know its going to be there!
I hope this helps understand some of the above points you have raised. 
please support the IHS as much as you can and to keep these shows alive.
A very passionate IHS Member 92F


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

animalstory said:


> And right so, the IHS have been the leaders from the start!
> I spent two hours just wLking round the first time and recon I only saw 45% of the stuff for sale. There were some amazing Australian geckos offered for the first time, bismark python babies not see for years, some excellent chameleons, phelsuma, bamboo rat snakes, tri hogs, giant geckos, super giants, beardies and leopards in any colour you wanted, same as corns and royals. A good range of burmese and blood morphs. False water cobras, ca e geckos..etc.. I wonder what the OP wanted, bet his local shop don't have it either so that must be a let down.


Hey, there was some very rare stunning greyband king snakes as well.:whistling2:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply

1st off i would like to state that i do indeed support the IHS and am a member.

Im not "complaining" i was merely raising one or two points where i thought it could be improved, as i stated i did enjoy myself
No chance of me ever going to hamm so no worries there

I appreciate and do understand the answers to the points i raised, and yep i completely get the issue of more room for spectators and buyers would mean less room for sellers or more expensive tables.

I suppose its being stuck between a rock and a ahrd place, the crowds do mean that a lot more people are put off, but yep i know that in no way do you want to put potential sellers off by making the prices too high to cover costs at a bigger venue.

i also understand what you are saying about booking animals etc, and i know a lot of folk are happy to do so, thats fine, however I dont part with a penny until i see the animal in the flesh. Yep i know its a chance i take. but end of the day i dont hand over money to strangers without having some thing to show for it. just means i run a higher risk of not getting what i want, however im happy doing that, animals are fickle things and wont ever play according tot he rules so there is always a chance that we wont get what we are going for,.

all in all tho as I stated I did have fun as i know the risks associated with it so in no way can grumble too much over not getting what i wanted.

was it still worth a 10 hour + round trip..?? Hell yes! : victory:

p.s still think they should ban buggies tho or set up a children creche next to the animal creche!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Fionab said:


> like everything on the scale of the Doncaster show there is always going to be things that can be improved upon.
> I do think tho that it is getting to the stage where they should be thinking about bigger premises.
> even getting close to a table was ni on impossible in the morning. and I really wish that the great unwashed would wash before going cos quite frankly some people stunk!
> 
> ...


 
If I remember right, there was comments made after the last show there was to many royals.

I was happy seeing abit less royals : victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

It's ok I know you weren't complaining and I din not mean to sound like I was being defensive if I did. buggies are a pain so are wheel chairs! Lol maybe they should only let a certain number in and make the rest of the public wait till some leave! Better for sellers as it dies down from 2:30pm. Maybe come then? 

Oh yes some great kingsnakes! I didn't get to see as much as I would have liked and didnt see many insects and bugs or milks and mountain kings but may just have missed them.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

I went for spiders and there was just one table selling them thought it wasnt so good as the last one they had there .

Dont think i will be travelling 87 miles again for the rubbish i saw yesterday !!!

Well thats my opinion and im sticking with it :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete Q said:


> If I remember right, there was comments made after the last show there was to many royals.
> 
> I was happy seeing abit less royals : victory:


i guess it depends on what you are after! :2thumb:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

animalstory said:


> It's ok I know you weren't complaining and I din not mean to sound like I was being defensive if I did. buggies are a pain so are wheel chairs! Lol maybe they should only let a certain number in and make the rest of the public wait till some leave! Better for sellers as it dies down from 2:30pm. Maybe come then?
> 
> Oh yes some great kingsnakes! I didn't get to see as much as I would have liked and didnt see many insects and bugs or milks and mountain kings but may just have missed them.


maybe giving members slightly more than half an hour head start would be one way.. say members in at 10 and non members in at 11. would also encourage more people to join?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Buzzlightyear said:


> I went for spiders and there was just one table selling them thought it wasnt so good as the last one they had there .
> 
> Dont think i will be travelling 87 miles again for the rubbish i saw yesterday !!!
> 
> Well thats my opinion and im sticking with it :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


sadly its a reptile show and whilst there usually are a number of sellers with spiders this time there wasnt as many. (maybe they though it wasnt worth while going?or just couldnt make it this time or fall into the petshop group and are not allowed to attend (most likely).) I would recommend going to the invert days and not the IHS show then. There is the British Tarantula show held in the midlands every year, newark and a small one in leeds. There are others and if you advertise in the invert section people will be able to give you the dates. BTS is the best though.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Fionab said:


> maybe giving members slightly more than half an hour head start would be one way.. say members in at 10 and non members in at 11. would also encourage more people to join?


something worth putting to the IHS and Richard. if i go to the November show ill raise it with him. IHS members why not write to the IHS with your positive list of amendments to help it become a better show, with your help im sure it get there.:2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Fionab said:


> i guess it depends on what you are after! :2thumb:


Very true.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Pete Q said:


> Very true.


I usually visit 3 or 4 entomological show a year as well as the ihs. its worth the effort. not sure where you are but join an arachnid society! the BTS is good, there is a manchester one and bound to be others.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Well apart from being far too hot and having sore feet from walking around lol I was really chuffed to go home with a pair of Hoehnelii Chameleons. :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Iwantone said:


> Well apart from being far too hot and having sore feet from walking around lol I was really chuffed to go home with a pair of Hoehnelii Chameleons. :2thumb:


now thats something i missed that i would have loved to have seen. who did you buy them off?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I didnt go myself, but from what I have been told from every single person that has spoken to me, they said it wasnt a good show.
seems a shame, its normally good there.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Fionab said:


> p.s still think they should ban buggies tho or set up a children creche next to the animal creche!


oh what a grand thing to say !
what next ? ban folk with a waist size of over 38" ?
i understand buggys are a pain in the arse but anyone who took 1 no doubt had a good reason for doing so , ie they want to visit a rep show just like yourself yet they have small kids & nowhere else for them to be ???
what are they supposed to do ? just leave em in the car ?
1 thing in particular that made me sick was the 70ish yr old woman in a wheelchair being barracked , climbed over & pushed about to the point she got up & attempted to walk on sticks just to shut folk up !!!!!
& i really do mean "TRY" to walk , it was disgusting behaviour & there are a few folk should really be ashamed of themselves .
lets just put an 18" turnstile at the door & anyone who cant fit through can stay outside & watch the fish from the bridge ?
:roll:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

animalstory said:


> now thats something i missed that i would have loved to have seen. who did you buy them off?


It was a guy from Germany. They are beautiful. :flrt:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

salad dodger said:


> oh what a grand thing to say !
> what next ? ban folk with a waist size of over 38" ?
> i understand buggys are a pain in the arse but anyone who took 1 no doubt had a good reason for doing so , ie they want to visit a rep show just like yourself yet they have small kids & nowhere else for them to be ???
> what are they supposed to do ? just leave em in the car ?
> ...


first off it was said slightly tongue in cheek.... but the creche part was serious.
i have to say i would never subject a baby to that throng in there, if i wanted to go and had a wee one i would either make arrangement sfor a baby sitter or just not go, thats the things you have to do when u have kids,. its called making sacrifices.
if we as adults found the heat and the crowds hard to deal with how on earth do you think a baby would feel.

completely agree with you in regards to the lady in the chair, there was also an elderly lady on a zimmer frame as well trying to walk round.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Fionab said:


> first off it was said slightly tongue in cheek.... but the creche part was serious.
> i have to say i would never subject a baby to that throng in there, if i wanted to go and had a wee one i would either make arrangement sfor a baby sitter or just not go, thats the things you have to do when u have kids,. its called making sacrifices.
> if we as adults found the heat and the crowds hard to deal with how on earth do you think a baby would feel.
> 
> completely agree with you in regards to the lady in the chair, there was also an elderly lady on a zimmer frame as well trying to walk round.


maybe a babysitter should be arranged then, thats what we did, got rid of all three boys!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Fionab said:


> first off it was said slightly tongue in cheek.... but the creche part was serious. p.s still think they should ban buggies tho or set up a children creche next to the animal creche!
> 
> completely agree with you in regards to the lady in the chair, there was also an elderly lady on a zimmer frame as well trying to walk round.


I find it quite a sad indictment on todays society that this is becoming more and more often true!:whip:



animalstory said:


> maybe a babysitter should be arranged then, thats what we did, got rid of all three boys!


If this is something that could (safely) be arranged, I wonder would many people use it? : victory:


----------



## lfields85 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fionab said:


> completely agree with you in regards to the lady in the chair, there was also an elderly lady on a zimmer frame as well trying to walk round.


I think that may of been the lady i backed into:blush:
There was a lot of push chairs at the show but i noticed a lot of people collapsing them and carrying the children. Every time i got stuck in a people jam, everyone seemed in high spirits until a gap developed and one of us jumped into it lol.
This the first show i've gone to in September and i loved it!! Brilliant selection of reptiles, some i'd never seen in the flesh before.
I will definitely be renewing my membership next year so i can get in earlier:no1:


----------



## Mister Meaner (Jun 1, 2009)

animalstory said:


> why should everything be cheap? its not a jumble sale. breeders work hard to produce livestock and it cost them money to rear and feed. There were some interesting snakes and lizards not seen before/not for a long time which is great to see. There were in fact loads of bargains to be found if you looked. Yes a lot of the main animals but thats what breeders keep. Please remember the animals being sold are breed by every day hobbyists, and not shop supplied/sold. Many sellers would take offers on stock, if you dont ask you dont get.
> For one person who didnt find what they want at the price they wanted another 50 did.
> This show is the biggest in the UK and is growing year by year. Richard told me that next year he is hoping the balcony will also be full of breeders and traders.
> Tortoises were a good price, tri hogs the cheapest today were £120! some had them at £175 and even £200. Bamboo rat snakes £100 - lovely. Chameleons from £25 upwards, Leopards from £5 up. I had blue tongues at £65 (£60 cheaper than my local shop), a super giant tremper jungle ghost leopard gecko that was £100 i paid £50 for! By 3 pm breeders sometimes reduce prices further.
> stop complaining and be thankful that the IHS have fought hard to hold their shows when so may problems have faced the UK reptile scene, If they had not there wouldnt be any UK shows, FACT.


I can see your point we as keeps shouldnt expect other keeps to sell us their animals at mega cheap prices, although its about making both parties happy as we are buying animals that would otherwise be taking up viv/rack space and eating food that could be used else where and at the same time their doing us a fair deal (imo). Their were animals there that were priced at shop prices but something is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay. It was the first uk show we have been to and we thought overall it was a good event, we've been to hamm before and tbh didnt really enjoy the experience. I did hope there would have been more bugs but thats luck of the draw i suppose. I also thought the creche was a brilliant set up.

Another good thing was the raffle, our little boy had eyed up the sweets that were a prize and was begging us to get him them so we spent £1.20 on 6 tickets and won the bag of sweets he wanted, a large exo terra heat rock and a 40w daylight bulb so the day ended even better.:2thumb:





Buzzlightyear said:


> I went for spiders and there was just one table selling them thought it wasnt so good as the last one they had there .
> 
> Dont think i will be travelling 87 miles again for the rubbish i saw yesterday !!!
> 
> Well thats my opinion and im sticking with it :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


You think you have it bad we had to get a 3hr ferry and drive about 160 miles there and back.


----------



## minniemax (Mar 13, 2008)

I got a lovely panther chameleon and the person I got him from was full of information and happy to give it, great show.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> I didnt go myself, but from what I have been told from every single person that has spoken to me, they said it wasnt a good show.
> seems a shame, its normally good there.


 
really? i thought it was amazing.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Mister Meaner said:


> I can see your point we as keeps shouldnt expect other keeps to sell us their animals at mega cheap prices, although its about making both parties happy as we are buying animals that would otherwise be taking up viv/rack space and eating food that could be used else where and at the same time their doing us a fair deal (imo). Their were animals there that were priced at shop prices but something is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay. It was the first uk show we have been to and we thought overall it was a good event, we've been to hamm before and tbh didnt really enjoy the experience. I did hope there would have been more bugs but thats luck of the draw i suppose. I also thought the creche was a brilliant set up.
> 
> Another good thing was the raffle, our little boy had eyed up the sweets that were a prize and was begging us to get him them so we spent £1.20 on 6 tickets and won the bag of sweets he wanted, a large exo terra heat rock and a 40w daylight bulb so the day ended even better.:2thumb:
> 
> ...


most sellers are willing to do deals on prices and discounts on more than one anima, if you dont ask you dont get. 
if asellers puts a price on something and its too high it wont sell, simple as that. sometime sellers will be seen rushing around checking out other peoples prices or make agreements to offer at the same price if next to each other. (tri hogs were being sold at £175-£200 each - expensive in my eyes then i noticed the germans had them at a more sensible price of £125!) Its gets to the stage where people are expecting the price to drop after lunch or near to 2pm, see the haggles the traders are trying to do with breeders at 3:30, wanting everything at very silly prices, just because a breeder hasnt sold something...i for one say no and pack up.
Many people will see a price and make an offer right from the start. Dawn was being haggled at 11 am but wouldnt budge. In fact i dropped all my prices by £20 before the show started- broke my heart selling high quality at cheap prices but have a big food bill to pay! the reason for this is that at the CREAKs show last year i didnt sell a single baby boa. So that show cost me £25 table fee, £100 fuel, B&B and didnt cover my costs at all. i did better this time. I did speak to one lady at the show approx 1pm who had not sold anything. I hope it picked up for her. we should encourage the smaller breeder to the shows not make it harder for them.
Lucky for me this show is only 2 hours drive, but ive done others that are 4 and 6 hour drives away.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

see i turned up at 1020 wasn't told or asked to go to the front as being a member of ihs(nor would i q jump unless told i could)
as i waited patientley in the queue to go in
i thought the show was busy yes maybe not as hectic as earlier one but the heat then was terrible
have to ask though if it wasn't set up so well and it dissapeared then what????????
suppport whats there i used to go to the shows at stockport town hall even though more rooms were open it was still busy it's something you should expect and allow for i even let a few ladies pass in front of me inside as i am in no rush


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> I didnt go myself, but from what I have been told from every single person that has spoken to me, they said it wasnt a good show.
> seems a shame, its normally good there.


Was a great show Nige, busy right till the end.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

animalstory said:


> most sellers are willing to do deals on prices and discounts on more than one anima, if you dont ask you dont get.
> if asellers puts a price on something and its too high it wont sell, simple as that. sometime sellers will be seen rushing around checking out other peoples prices or make agreements to offer at the same price if next to each other. (tri hogs were being sold at £175-£200 each - expensive in my eyes then i noticed the germans had them at a more sensible price of £125!) Its gets to the stage where people are expecting the price to drop after lunch or near to 2pm, see the haggles the traders are trying to do with breeders at 3:30, wanting everything at very silly prices, just because a breeder hasnt sold something...i for one say no and pack up.
> Many people will see a price and make an offer right from the start. Dawn was being haggled at 11 am but wouldnt budge. In fact i dropped all my prices by £20 before the show started- broke my heart selling high quality at cheap prices but have a big food bill to pay! the reason for this is that at the CREAKs show last year i didnt sell a single baby boa. So that show cost me £25 table fee, £100 fuel, B&B and didnt cover my costs at all. i did better this time. I did speak to one lady at the show approx 1pm who had not sold anything. I hope it picked up for her. we should encourage the smaller breeder to the shows not make it harder for them.
> Lucky for me this show is only 2 hours drive, but ive done others that are 4 and 6 hour drives away.


I didint even haggle over my Pin female. was happy with the price she was at........ haggled for the fire but he was being bought with another snake so i thought that was fair ( got him at a remarkable price,..... then weighed him at home to find he was only 54 g......... lighter than they come out the egg in many cases!) but i will haggle if I dont think its a reasonable price, but if its priced at something i am happy to pay then i will pay it... happily.

My friend did manage to get John Berry to knock a tenner off my mojave,.,. but then i went back and bought his book! lol


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds good besides the lack of room and the sheer heat, I'm 6'5 and a heavy set guy aswell. Probably for the best I couldn't get down there :whistling2: would've been nice to see some of the more unusual stock though!

How do you became an IHS member?

Whoever was barging the elderly lady around should be ashamed really :|


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

ex0tics said:


> Sounds good besides the lack of room and the sheer heat, I'm 6'5 and a heavy set guy aswell. Probably for the best I couldn't get down there :whistling2: would've been nice to see some of the more unusual stock though!
> 
> How do you became an IHS member?
> 
> Whoever was barging the elderly lady around should be ashamed really :|


Try this Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------

